# Angeln in Italien



## Jackxn (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute!

Nach ewigen Recherchen und durchsuchen des gesamten Internets (kam mir zumindest so vor) bin ich auf folgende Informationen gestossen:

1. Man braucht zum Angeln im Meer in Italien keine speziellen gebietsbezogenen Berechtigungen.

2. Für Binnengewässer braucht man eine Angelerlaubnis (Lizenz) die man vor Ort (umständlich aber doch) bekommt. Oder eine Erlaubnis von Besitzer/Pächter des Gewässers

3. Ich habe nichts über eine eventuelle Fischerprüfung gefunden

4. Im Allgemeinen braucht man für *jede Angeltätigkeit* eine Bestätigung dass man sich als Angler angemeldet hat beim zuständigen Ministerium. Geht umständlich und nur auf italienisch auf deren Homepage.

Ich hoffe dass das annäherungsweise richtig ist, mehr habe ich im Internet nicht gefunden.

Ich habe die Angleranmeldung beim Ministerium mal testweise durchgezogen und war relativ erfolgreich, so sieht der Wisch aus den ich jetzt habe:



Das ist im Groben gesagt nur eine Bestätigung für den Angler dass er sich beim Ministerium registriert hat.

Bitte mich zu verbessern falls irgendwas in diesem Beitrag falsch ist.

Links zu den einzelnen Punkten werd ich später einfügen... hab grad die Tabs wieder zugemacht...

MfG Jackxn


----------



## Seeringler (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Außer, dass die Italiener wohl davon nichts wissen, hast Du alles richtig gemacht. In 3 Jahren musst Du das wieder machen.


----------



## Jackxn (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Das heisst ich darf mich jetzt ans Meer stellen mit der Angel und mir passiert nix? Ausser Sonnenbrand natürlich...


----------



## Köfi Anan (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Ich war im Spätsommer in Norditalien im Urlaub und auch ein bisschen zum Angeln. 
Ich musste mich ebenfalls regestrieren lassen. Der Händler vor Ort benötigte meinen Ausweis als Identifikationsnachweis. Die Regestrierung erfolgte ausschließlich Online. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich meine dass die Regestrierung für 5 Jahre gilt. Ich musste dabei angeben in welchem Teil von Italien ich angeln werde (Norditalien, Süditalien usw)
Es grundsätzliche Problem ist die Intransparenz der Ministerien und Ahnungslosigkeit der Behörden. Nur weil ein Ministerium irgendwas beschließt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass vor Ort eine praktische Umsetzung erfolgt bzw. der Mitiarbeiter von der Neuerung was weiß. 
Angeln am Meer hat was. Es lohnt sich im jeden Fall sich irgendwie regestrieren zu lassen, wenn man in Italien angeln möchte.


----------



## überläufer87 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Um das mal klar zu stellen . Am Meer braucht niemand eine Lizenz. Am Süsswasser theoretisch ja. Die tessera also die Karte beantragt man im ufficio caccia e pesca. In der Lombardei kostet das zwischen 30 und 60 € . Ob mans braucht ist ne andere Sache. Wobei sich Norditalien  leider sehr der EU angepasst hat#q


----------



## big1860 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Da ist ja schon vieles wissenswertes dabei nur wirft mir das noch einige Fragen auf: Was ist  ufficio caccia e pesca- ist das ein Amt? Kann man die Lizent(wenn es schon online geht) nicht auch gleich von zu Hause beantragen? Und wie erfahre ich in welchen Binnen gewässern ich fischen darf? Würde mich freuen, wenn da jemand helfen kann.
MFG


----------



## troutking1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*



Jackxn schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Nach ewigen Recherchen und durchsuchen des gesamten Internets (kam mir zumindest so vor) bin ich auf folgende Informationen gestossen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Jackxn,

ich habe eine Frage:

könntest du mir den Link schicken von wo diese Angelerlaubnis hast ?

Währe sehr dankbar  :m

Gruß 
trout


----------

